# some wisconsin snow



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Where are you located in WI?


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

I wish Wisconsin would get another storm, It seems like were under a snow drought especially after December when we plowed every other day. NWS says no significant snow for the next 10 days.  I haven't plowed in over a week. Hopefully February will be good.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I agree. Now that all of my equipment is fixed though, it probably won't snow again. I really would like it to though...... I miss those long hours in my truck!!!


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I hear both of you! This no snow thing is a drag, don't get me wrong my truck sure loves the attention instead of abuse....but needless to say: "****'s gotta change boys"

Lets do a snow dance for the snow gods. lol


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Im in Oregon, WI and yes, 09 has been very disapointing so far! But we still have another month and a half at least!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

we're getting 250 tons of salt delivered today, it probably won't snow any more this year.....


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

lawnproslawncar;730911 said:


> I hear both of you! This no snow thing is a drag, don't get me wrong my truck sure loves the attention instead of abuse....but needless to say: "****'s gotta change boys"
> 
> Lets do a snow dance for the snow gods. lol


Lol. I'll let you do the dance! jk. I hope it changes soon, because I got bills to pay.



wewille;731077 said:


> Im in Oregon, WI and yes, 09 has been very disapointing so far! But we still have another month and a half at least!


I'm hoping that the rest of this year is like last year. We had a dry January, but a lot of snow in March/April. We shall see though.



Longae29;731094 said:


> we're getting 250 tons of salt delivered today, it probably won't snow any more this year.....


Oh, yeah. You jinxed us! Good Job!! lol


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Im hoping for a decent amount of snow or normal for Feburary and into March nothing too crazy. None in April tho, thats spring cleanup time and time for mowing


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Matt, What are you thinkin?? Mow lawns. NO WAY, I would rather plow than mow.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Plow or mow i don't care as long as the temp doesn't exceed 90 degrees or go below 0 degrees. then I'm happy


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Ha Nate, Plow or mow its all money ha and work. I can also get back to doing some landscaping again haha.


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey lawnpro, I agree with you on that one. I dont care if it is 90 just not humid and 0 is alright too with no wind.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I love this weather! haha this morning it was 11 below at my house. Its good for the automotive business!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

mklawnman;732604 said:


> Ha Nate, Plow or mow its all money ha and work. I can also get back to doing some landscaping again haha.


That's true, but for some reason I can't seem to land any mowing jobs... Maybe I should change my name to Brant's Snow Plowing. Then I may start to pick up more mowing jobs......


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Ill take the 28 degree weather and snow, but no wind. Below 0 sucks and with wind sucks even more. 

Give it time Brant if your going after residential people, they seem to wait until their lawns are a foot tall and then say "umm I need my lawn cut for the season, can you come mow it today?" Those are the worst, the better customers get things organized before it gets outta control.


----------



## NootDogg (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey matt, If the economy keeps going down this road you wont have to worry about resi. people. They are'nt going to be able to pay to have there lawn mowed.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

The jet stream is going to change ... I'm sure there will be more storms ,Winter is not over,Not for a long time.. !!!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

mklawnman;732901 said:


> Ill take the 28 degree weather and snow, but no wind. Below 0 sucks and with wind sucks even more.
> 
> Give it time Brant if your going after residential people, they seem to wait until their lawns are a foot tall and then say "umm I need my lawn cut for the season, can you come mow it today?" Those are the worst, the better customers get things organized before it gets outta control.


Yeah. I've had a few of those calls. lol. But most of the customers I have for mowing are great. I'm just having a hard time getting into the commercial market. So many cheap bids out there. I don't know how some of those guys can operate. If I have to lose money, it's not going to be because I'm paying people to work for me. I guess I'll just eat up the residentials that come my way. Are you running into any of these problems? I know I've seen your trucks around West Bend quite a bit.

How is your winter going so far? Everthing working like it should?


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Howdy guys...wewille, I think I've seen your truck around....I plow from Evansville up to Fitchburg and Madtown.....good weather at 0 or colder for you...this sucks....I wish it would snow though...I've been getting my lawn stuff ready along with cutting trees....the cold is good for that though...I have always enjoyed cold weather for doing tree work.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Humvee27;738080 said:


> Howdy guys...wewille, I think I've seen your truck around....I plow from Evansville up to Fitchburg and Madtown.....good weather at 0 or colder for you...this sucks....I wish it would snow though...I've been getting my lawn stuff ready along with cutting trees....the cold is good for that though...I have always enjoyed cold weather for doing tree work.


Sweet! Brooklyn, oregon, and fitchburg is kinda my stomping ground too!haha I mostly stay in oregon for my commercial accounts, but i do have a couple houses in fitchburg and brooklyn to plow, but commercial properties is what i focus on. So im sure ive seen your truck around too! Its always cool to find people from the same area online. Yea i enjoy the cold weather, weve been busy at the shop, i think everybody in oregon has had to buy a battery from the cold!! haha But it was beautiful today at 30 degrees or whatever it was, i really enjoyed it. If it doesnt start snowing again you guys will be out doing lawns and trees before ya know it!! This winter seems like its going fast. But i am getting excited to start camping again!!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures. Those are some pretty decent piles!!


----------

